# Reemplazo bf494



## totung (Nov 6, 2007)

Hola, escribo de México y quiero hacer un transmisor FM y saque unos circuitos de aqui;  pero he buscado este transistor que se requiere : BF494 o BF495. Alguien conoce algún similar?


----------



## Elvic (Nov 6, 2007)

Son transistores de RF como estos: o VHF

MPSH20
MPSH24
MPSH10
MPSH11



Suerte.


----------



## totung (Nov 6, 2007)

Muchas gracias


----------

